
Show HN: Wasap.js • Click to start a WhatsApp chat from your website - rsoto
https://www.conversabit.com/wasap.js/
======
rsoto
Hey HN! A few months ago we found out that you can start a chat via the
`whatsapp://` protocol[1]. We wanted to give our client's websites a new way
to be contacted, so we created wasap.js, which basically creates WhatsApp
links if you're on mobile, but you can do some advanced stuff[2], too.

We're very excited about this library, and what better timing, considering
yesterday's WhatsApp Business[3] launch!

Happy to answer any questions you might have.

1:
[https://faq.whatsapp.com/en/android/26000030/?category=52452...](https://faq.whatsapp.com/en/android/26000030/?category=5245251)

2:
[https://www.conversabit.com/wasap.js/demos/advanced.html](https://www.conversabit.com/wasap.js/demos/advanced.html)

3: [https://www.whatsapp.com/business/](https://www.whatsapp.com/business/)

